# Grinder or Beans Problem



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi folks, looking for some advice here.

My Mignon jammed up earlier tonight and it has never done this before.

So, I took the hopper off, tipped out the remaining beans and removed the top burr carrier. Nothing foreign (eg. a stone) to be found so vacuumed up and put it back together. Tried again with the same results - I noticed the grinder seemed to be struggling and the grinds were coming out slower than normal before it jammed. I repeated the clean up operation a couple more times and have backed off the dial one full turn (that's a lot on a mignon) and it still jammed after grinding a few grams.

I have been using Rave Chatswood for a several months now and hardly need to adjust the grinder. This last batch was roasted on 28th June and I started to use it on the 13th July. I have probably ground around 250 grams of this batch up till the jamming and I hadn't noticed anything odd till now.

The grinder runs fine when it is empty and the only thing that can jam the grinder are the beans, right? I can't feel any play at all in the bottom burr and nothing looks out of alignment. On removing the top burr, the few bits of bean that are lying on the bottom burr do seem quite hard (but I have never really checked beans hardness before now). Could this batch of beans be harder for the grinder for some reason?

Grinder is still under warranty and obviously I can call BB tomorrow but I don't really want to return it unless I am absolutely sure its the grinder.

So, anyone had this experience before? Should I try to run some cheap beans through the grinder? Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance...

Stuart


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Sounds like your motor has lost power somehow by that I mean it's on its last legs motor wise, if it can't grind a bean it's not a good sign so I'd definitely contact bb they will know alot more than me but I'm pretty sure it's not a good sign.

Hopefully I'm completely wrong and all is easily sorted.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Are saying the burrs bind & lock up, or it's just that the beans aren't feeding from the hopper?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Are saying the burrs bind & lock up, or it's just that the beans aren't feeding from the hopper?


 @MWJB I think it's the burrs locking up as he said the grinder was struggling and the grinds were coming out slowly


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry to ask the obvious. But have you cleared out the exist chute? Mignon does tend to block there and back up.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I cleaned the grinder before this batch so its not a blockage.

I agree it could be the motor but ive had this grinder since october 2015 and reckon its had no more than 25kg through it - thats not much really.

Ill call BB tomorrow and see what they say.

Cheers


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Please let us know m8 what it was so we all have a bit more knowledge cheers.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry folks, the exit chute was blocked - i hadn't checked because i had only cleaned it yesterday.

Never had this happen before. And now that i count the doses, this is after grinding just over 120g from clean.

I'll need to keep an eye on this now - possibly remove the plastic widget? I've been using the same beans for a few months now so I'm not sure why this has happened all of a sudden.

Could it be the grinder is slower so the grinds are not being pushed out as forcefully and just accumulating more quickly?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

@urbanbumpkin u nailed it m8 nice call


----------

